# USAF "BLUE CAMO"



## mover1 (1 Jul 2005)

http://www.aetc.randolph.af.mil/pa/AETCNS/Mar2004/032204110.htm

I saw thins and I had to snicker. The USAF should have looked north of the border for once and looked at our Airforce who went "BLUE" in the mid 90's. Lesson Learned we all now wear CAD PAT.

Reading a little further,  the "BLUE CAMO" they tested failed and they are now trying to test an equally garish pattern.

http://www.strategypage.com/humor/articles/military_jokes_2004630.asp

Here is a good joke on the subject

http://www.af.mil/photos/index.asp?galleryID=231&page=2

And in here you can find pictures of what they finally came up with. 
WHO DESIGNED THIS CRAP?!?!?


----------



## Big Foot (1 Jul 2005)

Wow, what are they thinking? Not only does it look horrible, its a waste of money. Why can't they just wear MARPAT or something?


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jul 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out why one would wear a camouflage uniform if it was blue?


----------



## 48Highlander (1 Jul 2005)

so when you're falling out of the sky, nobody will see you untill you hit the ground.


----------



## kyleg (1 Jul 2005)

It's so they blend in with their planes, duh. Or maybe the US is just on a new-uniform craze after seeing the effectiveness of CADPAT.


----------



## fleeingjam (1 Jul 2005)

That uniform is almost as ridiculous as that new movie called Stealth.


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jul 2005)

I just saw that uniform, and if I saw somebody walking down the street with it on I would think that its just some tourist with a hawaiian shirt and matching pants. Thats my own opinion on it.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jul 2005)

As well, Tomahawk brought up an interesting point one time about the fact that enemy observers will be able to better identify who and what is in the region if the four services each have separate tactical uniforms.

This is an example of Service parochialism at its worst - thankfully, the Unification of the CF has allowed us to avoid it, but Service pull still exists enough to justify blue shirts and slip-ons....


----------



## McG (2 Jul 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out why one would wear a camouflage uniform if it was blue?


Perceived LCF.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Jul 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Perceived LCF.



Emphasis on "percieved"


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Jul 2005)

I'm wondering why we're spending this much energy debating another country's uniform???  What possible difference could it make to a Canadian soldier who spends how much on what - in another country?   ???


----------



## Gunner (2 Jul 2005)

[





> I'm wondering why we're spending this much energy debating another country's uniform???  What possible difference could it make to a Canadian soldier who spends how much on what - in another country?



I think the concern is our AF will see the US in it and, like lemmings, begin to clamour for a uniform that is distinct from the army.  One of the Bangladesh Officers I worked with in the UN wore blue camo in the jungle head every day with him on patrol.  I never had to worry about who might be caught by the rebels!   ;D


----------



## BDTyre (2 Jul 2005)

The new USAF uniform looks like it came straight out of a surplus store.  Ever seen the pattern "midnight tiger stripe?"  Looks quite like that, actually.


----------



## mover1 (2 Jul 2005)

I just started it up to show how dorky it looked and that we were not so bad after all.


----------



## Gunner (3 Jul 2005)

Just so you don't think I am making this up...


----------



## mover1 (3 Jul 2005)

Funny!


----------



## Slim (3 Jul 2005)

I must say that Bangladeshi cam really works...not.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Jul 2005)

wow. I'm not even a soldier yet, and i can say i wouldn't want to walk behind him on patrol.


----------



## Pea (3 Jul 2005)

I hate to say it, but that blue camo sort of looks like something I wore in girl guides.


----------



## Slim (3 Jul 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but that blue camo sort of looks like something I wore in girl guides.



Bet the GG uniform was more practical than that travesty!

If you (a nation) wish to develop a tactical uniform for military use there's nothing wrong with that, however...The above uniform deos not blend into anything where that soldier is standing.

That uniform program needs to be rethought.

end


----------



## mover1 (3 Jul 2005)

This boot would go nicely


----------



## Pea (3 Jul 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> Bet the GG uniform was more practical than that travesty!



Yah it was. We even had a nice useful sash to put stuff on. It was even quite comfortable!  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Jul 2005)

If your a pilot and have to punch out of your plane do you want to be running through a forest in blue or olive drab.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (3 Jul 2005)

One word, dorky.

But does anyone remember me mentioning awhile back in the MARPAT/CADPAT thread about these new uniforms?  This is the Air Force one, the Army has their new ACU, and the navy is even getting digital pattern combats.  Y'know, just in case you have to cam up and hide in the Atlantic.  Can anyone tell me what practical reason the Air Force or Navy needs a digital pattern set of combats for?  MARPAT or ACU I would understand, if they were going to be hitting the dirt at some point....


----------



## Lost_Warrior (3 Jul 2005)

> I must say that Bangladeshi cam really works...not.



You never know...maybe there's a lot of blue trees in Bangledesh that we in North America never seen before.  Maybe that cammo is actually better than our CADPAT where he's from...  :


----------



## Spring_bok (3 Jul 2005)

"Besides hopefully I am wearing some of those sweet high thigh blue camo boots if I ever become a POW. I am sure I can coerce some SGT Schultz type into getting me anything I want."

You are such a tramp, "Sleaze"


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (3 Jul 2005)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> One word, dorky.
> 
> But does anyone remember me mentioning awhile back in the MARPAT/CADPAT thread about these new uniforms?   This is the Air Force one, the Army has their new ACU, and the navy is even getting digital pattern combats.   Y'know, just in case you have to cam up and hide in the Atlantic.   Can anyone tell me what practical reason the Air Force or Navy needs a digital pattern set of combats for?   MARPAT or ACU I would understand, if they were going to be hitting the dirt at some point....



It IS dorky.  However, I should point out that (in a US context) the USN is running convoys in Iraq (or so MGen Natynczyk tells us) and I KNOW that the USAF is up to all sorts of nasty things.  They have a perfectly valid reason for needing cam uniforms.

In our context, with (as mover1 pointed out) our 'hotel dwellers"? *shrug*


----------



## mover1 (3 Jul 2005)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> You are such a tramp, "Sleaze"



Hey spring_bok come back when you had a shower.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (3 Jul 2005)

But they are BLUE!!!  Where in the farthest reaches of earth is the Air Force going to need blue camo?  Like I said, MARPAT or ACU, I get.  Blue digital camo seems like an excuse to use up a budget to me...


----------



## Pea (3 Jul 2005)

Maybe they plan on spending long periods of time in the water. (for what reason, who knows) But even water isn't blue everywhere.....hmmm. yah I think it's a waste of money that could be spent elsewhere.


----------



## McG (4 Jul 2005)

The discussion on our air force's silly blue additions to the CADPAT uniform has been split of & merged with an earlier thread of the same theme: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16881.0.html

This thread can remain focused on the USAF & Bangladeshi cam.


----------



## mover1 (4 Jul 2005)

Its no goofy. But thnaks for splitting the thread I didn't see any link to the pictue of the thigh high blue boot in the other one. 

Thanks for making me seem, a little gay and out of context.


----------



## mover1 (5 Jul 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I think we can move on ...... especially after comments like this.



WTF???? Thats it I'm done. Take this STIE AND SHOVE IT, YOU SANCOTOMOIOUS BASTARDS. GO F*** YOURSELF AND THAT HIGH AND MIGHTY HORSE YOU RODE IN ON.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jul 2005)

Are we done here?


----------



## McG (5 Jul 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> ... I didn't see any link to the pictue of the thigh high blue boot in the other one.
> 
> Thanks for making me seem, a little gay and out of context.


You made one reference to the boot that made it into the other thread:


			
				mover1 said:
			
		

> Besides hopefully I am wearing some of those sweet high thigh blue camo boots if I ever become a POW. I am sure I can coerce some SGT Schultz type into getting me anything I want.


If you want this removed from your post, PM me and I will take it out.

However, S_Baker & Infanteer are correct.  The value of what's left in this thread dropped the moment the thigh high boot was posted.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32198/post-234522.html#msg234522


----------

